# Adobe DNG Profile Editor



## 21tones (May 18, 2018)

I recently bought a used converted camera to try out infrared photography.
I've tried using the DNG Profile Editor to overcome white balance restrictions in Lightroom 5.7.1.
The Profile Editor tells me it has exported the profile I have created but the created profile will not appear in the Camera Calibration section.
When I check the profile that has been created the file is only 1kb in size. Other profiles for that camera that Adobe has created are 110kb.
I have downloaded the DNG Profile Editor a few times thinking it was a problem resulting from a faulty download but it is always the same.
Is anyone  having any joy in using the DNG Profile Editor?
Thanks


----------



## KeithS (May 19, 2018)

I have used it for 3 cameras and it has worked each time.  I have the step by step somewhere.  Did you use a photo taken by that camera?  Here is a link to what I believed I used (there are others):  How to Set Proper Infrared White Balance in Lightroom


----------



## 21tones (May 20, 2018)

Keith - thanks for your reply. Yes I used a photo taken by the converted camera. The article you linked to was the one I was using to guide me. I have also looked at some Youtube videos as well. A friend using LR subscription version says she has had problems recently as well. How recently did you use the Profile Editor? Thanks


----------



## KeithS (May 27, 2018)

3ish months ago, with my last converted camera.


----------



## Robert Reiser (Aug 6, 2018)

Thank you for linking to my article about how to set proper Infrared White Balance in Lightroom. The instructions provided there should be perfectly applicable to your Lightroom version 5.7.1.

It is indeed true that Adobe changed the way profiles are being used back in March 2018, but this affects only people using Lightroom Classic CC.


----------



## AlanLW (Jan 14, 2019)

Robert Reiser said:


> Thank you for linking to my article about how to set proper Infrared White Balance in Lightroom. The instructions provided there should be perfectly applicable to your Lightroom version 5.7.1.
> 
> It is indeed true that Adobe changed the way profiles are being used back in March 2018, but this affects only people using Lightroom Classic CC.


I have been unable to create a profile for my IR converted D750 with LR6.14 using the DNG profile editor. No problem in the past with my D7100. I've followed all the steps and all is well but the profile created does not appear in the drop down for profiles after I restart LR. Please help!


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Jan 14, 2019)

Have you checked that the profile is saved in the correct folder? The profiles should be stored in: 

Windows—C:\ ProgramData \ Adobe \ CameraRaw \ CameraProfiles \
Mac—Macintosh HD / Library / Application Support / Adobe/ CameraRaw / CameraProfiles /


----------



## AlanLW (Jan 14, 2019)

The profile was automatically exported to the DNG folder that has the original unmodified DNG image.


----------



## AlanLW (Jan 14, 2019)

When I get home tonight, I will check the camera profile folder and move the new profile to it if not already there.


----------



## AlanLW (Jan 15, 2019)

I went ahead and exported the created dcp file to the camera profiles folder within Local Disc C. Unfortunately it still doesn't show up under the drop down box under profiles. Any other ideas on where to put it?


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Jan 15, 2019)

Yes. Try this one, I forgot that Lightroom 6 no longer accepts custom profiles in the main folder.

C: \ Users \ [your username] \ AppData \ Roaming \ Adobe \ CameraRaw \ CameraProfiles

If that folder does not exist, then create it manually. I would expect your other custom profiles to be in there too however.


----------



## AlanLW (Jan 15, 2019)

How do I create CameraRaw and CameraProfiles folders? Following your advice, on my computer the next folder that pops up after I click on Adobe is Lightroom,  not CameraRaw.


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Jan 15, 2019)

I'm confused. Are you asking how to create a folder on your computer?

BTW, I'm a bit surprised you would have to do this in the first place. You said you have created custom profiles before. Where are they?


----------



## AlanLW (Jan 15, 2019)

Not sure where they are. This was done in 2016 or 2017 and now that I have LR 6.14, I need to create another profile for a different camera and the steps I used before to create a profile don't work.


----------



## AlanLW (Jan 15, 2019)

Yes, how do I created a folder for CameraRaw and CameraProfiles? Do I just click new folder and rename it? The issue is Lightroom, not CameraRaw appearing as the next folder after I click on Adobe on the progression.


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Jan 16, 2019)

Yes, you just create a new, empty folder and name it ‘CameraRaw’. 

But I say once again: you said you created custom profiles before. Does Lightroom still show them if you select a raw file from your D7100 camera? Have you searched your hard drive for these .dcp files?


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Jan 19, 2019)

Hang on, before you go creating folders, check you're looking in the right place. Those folders should already exist.


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Jan 19, 2019)

Yeah, I keep saying that. Maybe a screenshot is in order...


----------



## AlanLW (Jan 20, 2019)

From what I see it looks like the custom camera profiles are stored as an .xmp file to work in LR 6.14. How do I create this type file for a new camera profile?


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Jan 20, 2019)

.xmp is a different kind of file, if we're talking Lightroom 6. (There are some kinds of camera profile and preset stored as xmp in LRClassic, but that won't apply here.)

If you have an xmp file, that would just be a normal set of edit settings relating to a specific picture. 

We're going in circles a bit here Alan. Take us back to basics, and tell us how you're creating the profile (exact steps), the type of file that is creating, and where exactly you're trying to put it.


----------



## AlanLW (Jan 20, 2019)

The image from the new camera was exported as a DNG file to a labeled folder, a DNG profile editor used that DNG file to create a .dcp file which was sent back to the labeled folder. When I restarted LR 6, the new profile does not appear. I even copied and pasted the .dcp file into the CameraProfiles folder at the end of the chain from Local Disc (C)-Users- my name-AppData-Roaming-Adobe-CameraRaw-CameraProfiles.


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Jan 20, 2019)

I keep asking you this, but for some reason you don’t answer. So I will ask one more time: where are your older D7100 custom profiles? Did you find them in the same folder?


----------



## AlanLW (Jan 20, 2019)

JohanElzenga said:


> I keep asking you this, but for some reason you don’t answer. So I will ask one more time: where are your older D7100 custom profiles? Did you find them in the same folder?


The DCP files are in the same folder as the DNG files. The various profiles are shown as .xps files when I did a search on my computer.


----------



## AlanLW (Jan 20, 2019)

AlanLW said:


> The DCP files are in the same folder as the DNG files. The various profiles are shown as .xps files when I did a search on my computer.


I see when searching for DCP files it shows the new camera and the red-blue swap profile but not the other camera profiles I created in 2016 and 2017.  However, when opening up an image taken with these cameras in LR develop mode, their profiles option appears in the dropdown box.


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Jan 20, 2019)

AlanLW said:


> I see when searching for DCP files it shows the new camera and the red-blue swap profile but not the other camera profiles I created in 2016 and 2017.  However, when opening up an image taken with these cameras in LR develop mode, their profiles option appears in the dropdown box.


That is what I was expecting. That means that -despite of what you are saying- you are saving your new profiles in the wrong folder. They should be saved in the same folder as the old profiles, which must be there otherwise you could not select them in Lightroom. I'm a Mac user. Is it possible that Windows does not search in certain system folders by default? That could explain why you don't find them.


----------



## 21tones (May 18, 2018)

I recently bought a used converted camera to try out infrared photography.
I've tried using the DNG Profile Editor to overcome white balance restrictions in Lightroom 5.7.1.
The Profile Editor tells me it has exported the profile I have created but the created profile will not appear in the Camera Calibration section.
When I check the profile that has been created the file is only 1kb in size. Other profiles for that camera that Adobe has created are 110kb.
I have downloaded the DNG Profile Editor a few times thinking it was a problem resulting from a faulty download but it is always the same.
Is anyone  having any joy in using the DNG Profile Editor?
Thanks


----------



## AlanLW (Jan 20, 2019)

Finally solved it! I searched my PC for CameraProfiles to find the folder that had the previous DCP files. Once found I simply pasted the DCP file for the new camera profile. Thanks for your help.


----------

